# Prolonged effort cycling and diet



## Liveinhope (Feb 9, 2020)

Hi all. Know doubt people have posted related info. Forgive me for asking again. I am fit and plan to cycle lands end to John o Groats in May. I`m a none Metformin T2 who has remitted  my T2 with exercise and diet. My question is burning off so many calories 1,000,2000,3,000. in training will be even more on a 6/7 hour day. What should i be eating? Any experiences or diet advice welcome.


----------



## Liveinhope (Feb 9, 2020)

Thanks Benny G. Do you have any examples of what you ate?


----------



## Liveinhope (Feb 9, 2020)

Thanks. Did or do you use Electrolytes? I can cramp up at around 70 miles plus.


----------

